# transmission issues! please help!



## whitman23 (Dec 13, 2014)

So I just put a new clutch in my 2006 GTO. Car drove real good for about a month. After driving the car pretty hard for about twenty minutes I parked and it sat for about two hours. When I came back to it it wouldn't go into reverse. I tried everything. Putting out into drive gears, staying in reverse, everything! Finally after about five minutes I got it into reverse, with a lot of force. Car drove home fine. Parked it for the night. The next morning it was acting up real bad and it's been like it ever since. It is really tough going into 1-4 at low rpms. It goes into every gear fine driving it hard. But fifth great has been the weirdest. It goes in really easily but I can feel it grind every time it goes in. I'm really not sure what the issue is. Nor wanting to spend thousands chasing this problem around. Also, when the car is in gear and moving at any speed, if I rest my foot on the clutch pedal I can feel it pulsing. It made a really weird noise that first morning when it starting acting up but hasn't really done it since. Someone please help! I'm driving cross country soon and I don't want to have a break down half way.


----------



## eeyore (Oct 23, 2014)

A clutch problem would first be noticed in reverse being it's not synchronized.

How is the clutch fluid. Could be a leak.


----------



## whitman23 (Dec 13, 2014)

I filled and bled the clutch fluid real good when I did the clutch swap. Not sure if there's a leak. Nothing major that I've noticed but I'll definitely check it out in the morning.


----------



## whitman23 (Dec 13, 2014)

Could it be a bad master cylinder? Or dirty fluid? Im trying to check all the small, cheaper stuff before I get into clutch replacement again, or a tranny rebuild..


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

You said the pedal is pulsating. It could be : misalignment, warped disc (said it happened after driving hard), diaphragm spring or even a throw out bearing. I don't think it's hydraulics because you said that you have a vibration. Who did the job. Did they change just the clutch disc or the pressure plate and throw out bearing as well. Did they check the flywheel?


----------



## whitman23 (Dec 13, 2014)

Qnko, I actually did the job myself. I replaced the clutch, the pressure plate, the flywheel, and the throwout bearing. The only thing I didn't do was shim the clutch because bit didn't come with shims. I'm going to go and check my fluids right now and see if that points me anywhere.


----------



## whitman23 (Dec 13, 2014)

So I just checked all my fluids. Levels are all good. Clutch fluid looked pretty dirty but at this point I don't think that is what is causing this. I just drove the car again and noticed that it makes a whining sound when its in second gear. Even if I'm pushing in the clutch it still does it. But as soon ad I move it out of second it stops. I'm really stumped.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

First off that your problems occurred only after changing clutches leads me to think it's either the components or install issue. For one you should always measure to see if shimming is needed. That it didn't come with one doesn't say anything to if it needs one or not. 

That your clutch fluid is dirty, although not the cause, makes me think you didn't bleed it enough as bleeding should have flushed gunk out and it takes a while to have stuff work its way up to the reservoir from the slave. I hope you replaced the slave. I would try bleeding at least a couple of reservoirs full of fluid through it again as a start. If that doesn't help taking it apart and starting over with measurements and checking the parts would be the next step. Did you replace the pilot bearing too?


----------

